# Huntsman or Fishing Spider?



## exokeeper (Apr 13, 2013)

Dolomedes Okeefinokensis or Hetropoda Venatoria? I want to make a nice big natural terrarium and maybe even have a water feature with fish for a huntsman or fishing spider in a horizontal 10-15 gallon. Im not sure which one to order though so im stuck on a decision. If anyone has kept either of these species your input of their behavior would be great; how active and fast they are. I know huntsman are like lightening, but I talked to ken the bug guy via facebook and he mentioned H. Venatoria only grow to about 3 inches. I thought they grew larger than that from watching videos of them in Australia and seeing pictures of people holding them. I can get most of the info i need such as venom potency, (which im sure isnt that bad) myself but just some details on what theyre like from peole that have kept them would be cool.  I just want a large leggy bad to the bone dont mess with me looking spider. Like a wolf spider but on steroids. And from my research so far the fishing spider is what im going with. If anyone sees this that has kept these species or anything similar feel free to leave your thoughts. Once i make a decision ill create a building thread with pics of the enclosure when i get the time to build it. Thanks


----------



## Mello (Apr 13, 2013)

You will have better results if you repost this in true spiders and other Arachnids, my friend  

Personally though, I'd get the huntsman.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 14, 2013)

I've kept both. Depends what you like in spiders. _H. venatoria_ does get up to 5 inches, as a matter of fact I bought a 5 inch gal from Ken. They average about 4 inches though.

_D. okefinokensis_ is a bigger spider in leg span but also bulk. They are the largest true spider in North America.

The huntsman is faster, and climbs around a lot. Likes to hide behind stuff or in cracks.

The fishing spider can be quick but not known for speed. I did feed mine small goldfish in a small water dish. Don't need a big amount of water for the fishing spider, only some species spend a lot of time on and around water. 

Both spiders prefer to hang out on a piece of cork bark, and both are known for being pretty docile with a weak bee sting venom.


----------



## buthus (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure if there is a radical difference in lifespan. ...but always something to consider esp when purchasing (cant find em in the backyard!) and taking time setting up enclosures.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 15, 2013)

buthus said:


> Not sure if there is a radical difference in lifespan. ...but always something to consider esp when purchasing (cant find em in the backyard!) and taking time setting up enclosures.


Not radical but definitely two different sized spiders. Mine are all dead and preserved now, I'll post some side by sides of the two largest gals I've had from both species. The biggest size difference is the carapace & abdomen, _D. okefinokensis_ has a massive carapace compared to _H. venatoria_


----------



## exokeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

*^^^*

and she is beautiful ciphor. still looking around i might do a divided tank 2/3 land and 1/3 water. and throw the fisher in there. from what ive researched the fishers actually go underwater and grab fish? anyone see this in action? thanks for the replies guys. either way im probably going to end up keeping both species in the near future haha.


----------

